# I'm Cooking Comp Butts



## Finney

Doing a little practice cook this morning.
<img> <img> <img> <img>


----------



## Finney

<img> <img> <img>


----------



## Finney

Don't know why the thumbnails aren't working.     But the link does.


----------



## Captain Morgan

butts look great...lots of fat...I'm assuming you froze them since they were to be sold by June 2.  1.99 the best you could find?


----------



## Finney

Yeah, thawed them out this week.

<img>
<img>
<img>

this thumbnail thing is starting to hack me off. :-X


----------



## Guest

Finney, that type of code is for forums like Basso's format.  Yours should start with: [URL=http://


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney, that type of code is for forums like Basso's format.  Yours should start with:
> Damn it... that's the only selection on imagecave for a thumbnail.  :-X
> 
> Where's my gun?


----------



## Captain Morgan

where's the rest of the rub??


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney, that type of code is for forums like Basso's format.  Yours should start with:
> Damn it... that's the only selection on imagecave for a thumbnail.  :-X
> 
> Where's my gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just copy the part from "http" through "JPG" and use the "IMG" tag on this board, but as you can see, they're huge!
> 
> Edit: Removed HUGE pic for WittDog.  :razz:
Click to expand...


----------



## Finney

That's why I wanted thumbnails.   
I'll move them to another site later.  got stuff to do.

What you mean?  Where's the rest of the rub?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> where's the rest of the rub??



Yeah Finney!!!  I know the guy that sold that rub to you and he gave you a real good price!!!  Don't be so stingy with the WR, load it up buddy!!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":23n3en8t]where's the rest of the rub??



Yeah Finney!!!  I know the guy that sold that rub to you and he gave you a real good price!!!  Don't be so stingy with the WR, load it up buddy!![/quote:23n3en8t]
I coated it three times... That should have been enough.  #-o 
It's about a shaker bottle full on those two.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Finney's stil got the first dollar he ever made.  Rubs cost money you know!


----------



## The Missing Link

Very nice what's time is dinner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Looking good Chris! Cappy, he paid $0.98 per pound, not too bad!


----------



## Captain Morgan

you're right Nick, I didn't see the Harris Teeter MVP/Bonus card discount thingy.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you're right Nick, I didn't see the Harris Teeter MVP/Bonus card discount thingy.


Frugal... not cheap.  :grin:


----------



## Finney




----------



## Finney

7:00 this morning.  Plan was earlier... but i didn't like the way the alarm sounded this morning.


----------



## wittdog

Looks good...I might have to think about getting some of those eyelets


----------



## Puff1

Looking good Chris :!:


----------



## Jack W.

So...if they're comp butts, there must be some kind of injection mixture involved?  

They look mighty good.  I'm hoping on getting some Wolfe rub Labor day(hint hint)

I used the last of my supply on 2 of the 8 racks of Baby Backs I got for .99/lb this week.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> So...if they're comp butts, there must be some kind of injection mixture involved?
> 
> They look mighty good.  I'm hoping on getting some Wolfe rub Labor day(hint hint)
> 
> I used the last of my supply on 2 of the 8 racks of Baby Backs I got for .99/lb this week.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack


You should have told me last night when you guys were here.  I could spare a shaker bottle. 8-[

It's "factory seconds" though. #-o


----------



## Finney

And yes, there is _some kind_ of injection. :-$   But it's a szecret. 
 :evillaugh:


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> And yes, there is _some kind_ of injection. :-$   But it's a szecret.
> :evillaugh:


Larry won't let him tell us what it is


----------



## Jack W.

I hate to put Larry and injection in the same sentence.  Imagine the possibilities...the horror!  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Updates thru time lapse photography.   













First reduction of the sauce.



2nd time.


----------



## Finney

Butts are at 188*
We're in the home stretch. :!:


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Butts are at 188*
> We're in the home stretch. :!:


 =D>  Chris do you foil?


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butts are at 188*
> We're in the home stretch. :!:
> 
> 
> 
> =D>  *Chris do you foil?*
Click to expand...

Not until they come off. :!:


----------



## Finney

The butts are almost ready to come off.
The sauce has been done.










but it's for later in the process. :!:


----------



## Finney

One more degree......


----------



## Captain Morgan

wait a minute...there's a huge problem with this thread.


I would like to know more about













baby back ribs

















at 99 cents a pound.
That would be like getting a WSM for 49 bucks with shipping included.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wait a minute...there's a huge problem with this thread.
> 
> 
> I would like to know more about
> 
> baby back ribs
> 
> at 99 cents a pound.
> That would be like getting a WSM for 49 bucks with shipping included.


Too bad you don't live closer.  I have three racks in the fridge... cooked. :razz:


----------



## Finney

Butts are off and in foil. (in the cooler)



Sorry about the pic quality, Bill.


Here they are... ready for the foil and the cooler.







It's beer time...... again.  8-[


----------



## Wittdogs B

What do you mean beer time "again"?  You mean you stopped   

Butts look good.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nice Finney!!!  Can't wait to make this in 4 weeks brother!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nice Finney!!!  *Can't wait to make this in 4 weeks *brother!!! Good job!!!



FOUR WEEKS!?!?!?!?   

Just kidding... I knew that. 8-[ 




four weeks..... :happyd:


----------



## Finney

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> What do you mean beer time "again"?  You mean you stopped
> 
> *Butt*s *look good*.


Why thank you.....


No, I just meant I had to get up and get another one.


----------



## Wittdogs B

Finney said:
			
		

> Wittdogs B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean beer time "again"?  You mean you stopped
> 
> *Butt*s *look good*.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.....
> 
> 
> No, I just meant I had to get up and get another one.
Click to expand...



You do know that I meant the pork, right?   :!:  (If I call you a pig now, will you still think I'm talking about you? ](*,)


----------



## Puff1

You are the man, looks great Finnbuttster :!: 

Time to pull now boy! 8-[ 

Guy's don't even go there!


----------



## Finney

Finished butts:


 




 



Pulled:


----------



## Puff1

I had to stay up for these pic's !
And it was worth it, looks great Chris =D>

SOTB is in the bag :!:


----------



## Finney

And in keeping with my imaginary Competition...
I made a tiny turn-in box. 8-[  (because all I had around was one of the small containers) #-o


----------



## Finney

_Here's the exciting part..............._ 8-[ 

*And the winner is..................... *
















No.... :-X  it's not that guy....    How'd he get in here? #-o 







There he is... The Winner!!!!! =D>  =D>  =D> 


Thank you... They like me,  They really like me.  LOL
 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Way to go Fin! It all looks great. I like the big big chunks rather than the stringy stuff.
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Good looking job Finncooker!!


----------



## Jack W.

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wait a minute...there's a huge problem with this thread.
> I would like to know more about
> 
> 
> baby back ribs
> 
> at 99 cents a pound.
> That would be like getting a WSM for 49 bucks with shipping included.



When you work in the biz all kinds of deals will flow your way.  I cooked some ribs for the meat guy at wally one time and now whenever he has stuff he wants to get rid of he tells me about it.  They were close dates.  I fired the Double K to work a case of butts for a wedding next week and cooked the 8 racks while I waited for the butts to finish.  They ran about $2.50 a rack.  They were pumped, but at that price who cares.  I used them for goodwill.  I gave a rack to the GM of a seafood restaurant close by, a rack to the meat dude, a rack to a guy that fixes cars, and kept a rack.

Oh yeah, I put 4 racks in Finney's hands.  It really is too bad you don't live closer.  :grin: 


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W.

Nice looking box.  =D>  =D> 

If it tastes as good as it looks, It'll be a tough decision on Labor Day!!

Good luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Nice looking box.  =D>  =D>
> 
> *If it tastes as good as it looks, It'll be a tough decision on Labor Day!!*
> 
> Good luck and Good Q!
> 
> Jack



You would be proud.  8-[


----------



## wittdog

It all looks great. =P~  I guess you won't share the szecret sauce....... [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe

wittdog said:
			
		

> It all looks great. =P~  I guess you won't share the szecret sauce....... [-o<



We call it szecret for a reason!!!


----------



## wittdog

Yeah I guess my grandfather is rolling in his grave after I shared some of the family "szecret" recipes.... :dunno:


----------



## SteerCrazy

Those pictures make me want to lick the screen  =P~


----------



## chris1237

Pork looks great!! Where do you get those boxes I have been trying to find some around here to practice presenting.

Chris


----------



## Finney

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good finster.  but i don't see any garnish in the boxes.   :grin:



1) The box was too small.  Just the dessert size (all I had).

2) SCBA judged events frown on garnish. ( they are a bunch of fatso's (except for Jack's wife Mary) that want to pig out after judging)  At least that what *Jim Morgan *of *Captain Morgan and the Misfits* told me.


Chris, you can get them at restaurant supply places, or do what I do.  Every once in a while when I'm at a reastaurant (of I'm at one I go to a lot) I'll ask them if I can have one.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good finster.  but i don't see any garnish in the boxes.   :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The box was too small.  Just the dessert size (all I had).
> 
> 2) SCBA judged events frown on garnish. ( they are a bunch of fatso's (except for Jack's wife Mary) that want to pig out after judging)  At least that what *Jim Morgan *of *Captain Morgan and the Misfits* told me.
> 
> 
> Chris, you can get them at restaurant supply places, or do what I do.  Every once in a while when I'm at a reastaurant (of I'm at one I go to a lot) *I'll ask them if I can have one*.
Click to expand...


You told me you washed the containers and re-used them after Yolanda was done with her leftovers?  8-[


----------



## Jack W.

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Pork looks great!! Where do you get those boxes I have been trying to find some around here to practice presenting.
> 
> Chris



Sam's sells them. 

Finney's way is cheaper.  Surprise!    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

Jack W. said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork looks great!! Where do you get those boxes I have been trying to find some around here to practice presenting.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam's sells them.
> 
> Finney's way is cheaper.  Surprise!
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...


Frugal Finney!-


----------



## chris1237

Thanks guys I am going to have to look into getting some.

Chris


----------



## Cliff H.

Very good looking food there Finney.


----------



## Finney

Thanks guys.  It was fun to play "comp" in my head and cook.
I enjoyed it. 8-[



I'm just glad I won.


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  It was fun to play "comp" in my head and cook.
> I enjoyed it. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I won.



Did you have the Star Bucks?  When do we get to go for the steak?

Ahhh...I love a good tradition.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.  It was fun to play "comp" in my head and cook.
> I enjoyed it. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the Star Bucks?  When do we get to go for the steak?
> 
> Ahhh...I love a good tradition.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...

I'll take you to Moe's Crosstown tomorrow night for 1/2 burgers and you can imagine it's steak. :!:


----------

